

Show HN: My (unofficial) Hype Machine app for Android v0.1 - brimpa
http://hypem.brimpa.com

======
brimpa
I should say that I have yet to post it to the Android Market only because
it's still in a fairly early stage and I'd like to add a few things before I
release it such a broad audience.

Your feedback would be appreciated.

